# Saltdogg SHPE Harnesses



## DilliplaneTruckingLLC (Oct 3, 2017)

Hey guys, have three harnesses from old spreaders.

2 are the factory harnesses nothing wrong with them, just sold equipment. Had these as spares. $100 each. Will ship on your dime

1 extra upgraded harness that I bought. Forget exactly where I bought it from but it was over $400 new. I'll have to google it on here. $175 for this one.

Stuff is just taking up space in my garage and I need to get rid of it. Thanks.
Feel free to text me for pictures. 215-266-9277


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

@Freshwater @JustJeff


----------



## DilliplaneTruckingLLC (Oct 3, 2017)

Sold.


----------

